
The fire that has been burning for 56 years - trollied
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia_mine_fire
======
bliblah
If you want to go down the "perpetually burning fires" rabbit hole I suggest
reading up on the "Gates of Hell" in Turkmenistan

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darvaza_gas_crater](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darvaza_gas_crater)

------
apacheCamel
> The Centralia mine fire also extended beneath the town of Byrnesville, a few
> miles to the south.

What an ironic chain of events to happen to a place called Byrnesville.

------
zck
Centralia is also the name of a NYC improv group, which I only mention because
it evolved out of a group from the 90s called Burn Manhattan.

------
Yaa101
No mention of using that burning as an energie source, since it is burning
anyway, better make use of it, otherwise it is double bad.

------
iamgopal
There is coal mine fire in India burning since more than 100 years.

